# '69 heater box rebuild instructions?



## JoeKramer (Feb 22, 2006)

I have to rebuild my box and I have the foam kit, but it didnt come with instructions and I don't know where all this foam/gasket stuff goes.

Anyone know of a site or have instructions for this?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Ames performance may be able to help you.


----------

